# Aveugle / double aveugle



## Bayerische

Hola de nuevo! 

Como puedo traducir esta palabra, en la siguiente frase:

étude ambulatoire, double aveugle

Gracias


----------



## Paquita

Te doy la definición de mi diccinario Larousse :
prueba de terapia: método de estudio de un tratamiento por comparación con un tratamiento conocido en el cual, bien los solos enfermos, bien los enfermos y los médicos ignoran cuál de los dos tratamientos se da.
En el primer caso (enfermos) se llama "simple aveugle" ; en el segundo (enfermos y médicos) se llama "double aveugle".

Hacer algo "en aveugle" significa "ignorando algo" (por ejemplo probar un vino: no ves la botella, e ignoras la procedencia, el año ....)


----------



## Bayerische

muchísimas gracias, ahora si ya me quedo mas clara la idea, de lo que quiere decir el texto.

Te debo una (o mas bien, 2)  =)

estamos en contacto


----------



## pacobabel

en español se llama "doble ciego". Traduje hace poco un texto en el que aparecía ese concepto. En medicina se usa a menudo. Por ejemplo: se quiere probar un nuevo medicamento y se distribuye entre una población dada. Si se aplica el doble ciego, los pacientes no saben si han recibido el medicamento o bien un placebo; pero tampoco el médico que lo distribuye sabe a quién da el medicamento auténtico y a quién el placebo, para que su actitud no pueda influir en el proceso de curación.
p.


----------



## Estephany R.

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola.
Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre un ensayo de medicina y no he podido encontrar el equivalente en español apropiado para _aveugle _en este contexto:

Mais le diagnostic est purement échographique et “l’aveugle” de l’examinateur difficile à assurer.

Lo que dice es que es difícil garantizar la buena visión del examinador. Entonces al hablar de ciego habría aquí una contradicción ¿no?

Merci,

Step.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Hola:

Creo que es otra cosa y que el señor ese ve perfectamente: es un término médico.



> "aveugle"
> Traitement en aveugle se dit, dans un essai, lorsque le patient ne sait pas quel produit lui est effectivement administré.


 Fuente

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Estephany R.

Gracias gevy, pero eso sería como un "placebo" que se le da al paciente. En cambio, acá están hablando es de una característica de un profesional de la medicina. Yo creo que es distinto. Además, ¿por qué está en parentesis? ¿quieren ser irónicos, tal vez?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Bueno, aclaremos la situación, danos las tres frases anteriores, por fa.

No sería en absoluto un placebo, sino un tratamiento que ni el paciente ni el médico conocen, el tratamiento podría ser un tratamiento real o un placebo, no se sabe, por eso se llama ciego.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Estephany R.

Aquí va mas completo:

L’essai randomisé de Scurr retrouve un nombre de TVP (10%) bien supérieur à ce que l’on pouvait attendre. Mais le diagnostic est purement échographique et “l’aveugle” de l’examinateur difficile à assurer. Les diagnostics de TVP ne furent pas confirmés par phlébographie. 
 
nombre de TVP, son el número de pacientes con la enfermedad Trombosis venosa profunda.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

También se le llama _aveugle/en aveugle/ à l'aveugle_ un diagnóstico que no se sustenta sobre los aparatos modernos actuales (radiografñia, escáner, TAC..., no me sé más).
No sé cómo se traduce.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Estephany R.

Claro, por ahí va mejor la cosa.  Pero está hablando de una ecografía que está haciendo el examinador...

Así que no estoy muy convencida. Tal vez no he entendido bien todo el texto, voy a leerlo de nuevo.  En todo caso muchas gracias, fueron valiosos sus aportes.

Hasta pronto,
Step


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Me parece muy claro a mí.
1- el médico hace un diagnóstico "tradicional"
2- pide una serie de análisis
3- solo el resultado de la ecografía confirma el diagnostico / el _aveugle _del médico. De alli que no se puede asegurar que el diagfnóstico/_aveugle _del médico sea acertado.

Bueno, es así como lo entiendo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Otra definición, a ver si ya lo ves más claro:





> RANDOMIZACIÓN CIEGA (Blind randomization):
> Incluye cualquier método o tipo de randomización en el que la asignación a los grupos de
> tratamiento es desconocida para el investigador. En los ensayos clínicos de carácter dobleciego,
> el código de randomización debe permanecer "ciego" hasta el final del estudio.


Fuente

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Estephany R.

La idea es esta: Le hicieron una serie de ensayos a un grupo de pacientes antes y durante un viaje en avión que tuvo un promedio de 24 horas.  Pero los resultados no fueron los esperados, entonces ellos están tratando de buscar la razón para ver si los resultados son confiables o nó y así poder concluír si existe una relación entre la TVP y los viajes.

Step.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Pues entonces es lo que se ha dicho antes. L'_aveugle _ya no es el diagnóstico sino el estudio en sí.

PS. El contexto debe aparecer en el *primer *mensaje.


----------



## Gévy

Tu nous aurais fourni la source dès le premier message, ç'aurait été génial:
http://www.unaformec.org/CDRMG/cederom_ol/bibliome/229_tvpe.pdf

Le contexte se donne dès le premier message, n'oublie pas.  (Je répète, Martine, je ne t'avais pas vue arriver, jajaja)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pinairun

Pruebas ciegas, doble ciego, triple...


----------



## Estephany R.

Si tienen toda la razón, perdooooon. Yo no tenía la fuente, tenía sólo el PDF impreso. Bueno ya está más claro para mí. Mil gracias de nuevo,

Step.


----------



## Gévy

Re-hola:

A la lectura del texto, lo que veo es que han elegido un grupo aleatorio de personas que viajan y no tienen problemas de varices. Se montan dos grupos: unos que llevan calcetines para varices, otros no, misma proporción de personas en cada grupo (para que este tipo de pruebas sea válido, el que hace las pruebas tiene que ignorar a qué grupo pertenece la persona que examina: examen ciego). Se les realiza pruebas: ecografía antes de subir al avión, ecografía 48h después de terminar el viaje y otras pruebas clínicas. Los resultados son sorprendentes, pero, dicen, no prueban nada: sólo se detecta en las ecografías.
 Las demás pruebas no lo pueden confirmar: ni aumento de los D-dimeros, ni hay sintomas, ni lo pueden confirmar luego los flebólogos. 

*"et “l’aveugle” de l’examinateur difficile à assurer"* = nadie asegura que dicha prueba fuese tan "ciega" como hubiera debido de ser.

Se pone en duda pues el hecho de que el examinador no supiera a qué grupo pertenecía cada personada por él examinada. Vamos podría ser una prueba manipulada.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Estephany R.

WOW!!  Esa aclaración fue excelente.  

Merci beaucoup!!!

Step


----------

